# YOU NEED A SS OR FIXIE!



## young Ed (2 Feb 2014)

just been for my first spin on my very highly geared SS soon to be fixie and bombing it along on a almost flat very slight uphill at 20 odd is just incredible and you feel much more energetic and smug then you do with gears
cycling has become alive for me! 
Cheers Ed
P.S even better if you don't have someone (my bro) governing how many bikes may be kept in the shed at any one time (only one for me! )


----------



## L14M (2 Feb 2014)

Or you pay the extra for gears?


----------



## SS Retro (2 Feb 2014)

Have one with gears and one without!


----------



## Dusty Bin (2 Feb 2014)

or just buy a geared bike and ride in one gear....


----------



## derrick (2 Feb 2014)

Every body should have a fixie, gives you a proper workout.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2014)

You had me all interested until you mentioned your speed and uphill bit. yawn!

I have had many fixed wheel and single speed and raced both over the too many years, all the bikes I now own have gears. I like hills, both up and down.


----------



## qigong chimp (2 Feb 2014)

Ass for me please.


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> just been for my first spin on my very highly geared SS soon to be fixie and bombing it along on a almost flat very slight uphill at 20 odd is just incredible and you feel much more energetic and smug then you do with gears
> cycling has become alive for me!
> Cheers Ed
> P.S even better if you don't have someone (my bro) governing how many bikes may be kept in the shed at any one time (only one for me! )


Any tips would be gratefully received.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2014)

SS Retro said:


> Have one with gears and one without!



I ride fixed for commuting and in the winter, I have a geared bike but keep it for summer Sundays.


----------



## young Ed (3 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> You had me all interested until you mentioned your speed and uphill bit. yawn!
> 
> I have had many fixed wheel and single speed and raced both over the too many years, all the bikes I now own have gears. I like hills, both up and down.


why is that too slow? considering i have averaged about half that on my geared a while a go!
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (3 Feb 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> or just buy a geared bike and ride in one gear....


SS is cheaper and lighter and less to go wrong mechanically and SS drive trains just look sweeet! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (3 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Any tips would be gratefully received.


tips on what?
you swing one leg over the cross bar and then put it on the pedal on that side and push off whiilst putting the other foot on the other pedal.........!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> tips on what?
> you swing one leg over the cross bar and then put it on the pedal on that side and push off whiilst putting the other foot on the other pedal.........!
> Cheers Ed


I think @totallyfixed means to say you have discovered hot water, Ed ... or something like it


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Feb 2014)

Nonsense, Ed has discovered a completely new way of riding that nobody else has thought of.....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Feb 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> Nonsense, Ed has discovered a completely new way of riding that nobody else has thought of.....


Ah, the enthusiasm of the new generation


----------



## palinurus (3 Feb 2014)

Trouble with fixed is you get lazy.

Once I rode a geared bike to work and I got fed up of maintaining the gears.

Then I got fixed. After a while I took off the rear brake so I didn't have to maintain the rear brake and rim.

Then I thought hub brake front.

Now I'm getting lazy about maintaining the chain. Thought about a chain case.

But direct drive is way more manly.

But then there's pedals to maintain. fark it, go hobby-horse.

Naw, get the bus.

Who wants to farking work anyway?

Woman, get me a beer outta the fridge willya?


----------



## palinurus (3 Feb 2014)

Say yo! to gears kids


----------



## young Ed (3 Feb 2014)

palinurus said:


> Trouble with fixed is you get lazy.
> 
> Once I rode a geared bike to work and I got fed up of maintaining the gears.
> 
> ...





palinurus said:


> Say yo! to gears kids



i doubt i will get lazy i will just do the work needed too much! i mean i got to spend a certain amount of time down the workshop haven't i? make up the minimum number of workshop hours per week! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2014)

Embrace technology, any way more gears more to tinker with.


----------



## young Ed (3 Feb 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> Nonsense, Ed has discovered a completely new way of riding that nobody else has thought of.....


super secret this only for you lot!...... it's called putting in some *effort! * i find it helps immensly
also the first bit of sun and no rain for ages did help 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (3 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> Embrace technology, any way more gears more to tinker with.


on the hard shoulder of a busy A road with the bike flipped up side down by your self i the cold and dark and chucking it down with rain with a serious lack of light and tools! sounds like fun 
Cheers Ed


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> on the hard shoulder of a busy A road with the bike flipped up side down by your self i the cold and dark and chucking it down with rain with a serious lack of light and tools! sounds like fun
> Cheers Ed


No, sounds like you did not service them properly.


----------



## coffeejo (3 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> super secret this only for you lot!...... it's called putting in some *effort! * i find it helps immensly
> also the first bit of sun and no rain for ages did help
> Cheers Ed


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2014)

@totallyfixed - I can never see the smilies in your posts! (Or whatever they are - I assume they are smilies, but I only ever see a blank IMG tag! I am assuming that nobody else can see them either?)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> @totallyfixed - I can never see the smilies in your posts! (Or whatever they are - I assume they are smilies, but I only ever see a blank IMG tag! I am assuming that nobody else can see them either?)


Neither can I


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> @totallyfixed - I can never see the smilies in your posts! (Or whatever they are - I assume they are smilies, but I only ever see a blank IMG tag! I am assuming that nobody else can see them either?)


I just see a square as well


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2014)

I can see it now, but it takes a lot of imagination.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Feb 2014)




----------



## coffeejo (4 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


>


Is that what you meant to post or are you saying you're ignoring everyone who ?


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Feb 2014)

I have absolutely no idea (a permanent state of mind). I have huge hands (no smutiness please) so when I post on my phone I frequently hit the wrong key. This is particularly the case when descending on fixed and typing at the same time.
Perhaps Ed has some ideas?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


>


I can see that one!


----------



## apb (16 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> just been for my first spin on my very highly geared SS soon to be fixie and bombing it along on a almost flat very slight uphill at 20 odd is just incredible and you feel much more energetic and smug then you do with gears
> cycling has become alive for me!
> Cheers Ed
> P.S even better if you don't have someone (my bro) governing how many bikes may be kept in the shed at any one time (only one for me! )


The problem with single speeds are they're so much fun you don't know what you're missing. When you go fixed you'll be the coolest kid on the block. Like me!


----------



## young Ed (16 Feb 2014)

apb said:


> The problem with single speeds are they're so much fun you don't know what you're missing. When you go fixed you'll be the coolest kid on the block. Like me!


fixie ring ordered but unfortunately my latest thread on BB loads of issues is for that bike 
Cheers Ed


----------

